# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  برنامه نصب(setup) ساز

## mohsen1360

سلام
برای نصبی کردن برنامه هایی که با vb نوشته می شوند از چه نرم افزارهایی می توان استفاده کرد .  لطفآ اگه با این نروافزارها کار کردین و هیچ مشکلی ندارند هر کدوم رو که میدونید بهترند به ما هم معرفی کنید تا برای نصبی کردن برنامه هامون از اونا استفاده کنیم .
در مورد فئنتهای برنامه میخواستم ببینم که اونا رو هم باید در موقع package کردن add کرد تا زمانی که برنامه روی یه سیستمی که اون فونتها رو نداره نصب میشه مشکلی نداشته باشه.
با تشکر
محسن

----------


## komeil64

سلام
خود پکیج به نظر من خوبه در مورد فونت هم بله باید اد کنی

----------


## mes

> سلام
> برای نصبی کردن برنامه هایی که با vb نوشته می شوند از چه نرم افزارهایی می توان استفاده کرد .  لطفآ اگه با این نروافزارها کار کردین و هیچ مشکلی ندارند هر کدوم رو که میدونید بهترند به ما هم معرفی کنید تا برای نصبی کردن برنامه هامون از اونا استفاده کنیم .
> در مورد فئنتهای برنامه میخواستم ببینم که اونا رو هم باید در موقع package کردن add کرد تا زمانی که برنامه روی یه سیستمی که اون فونتها رو نداره نصب میشه مشکلی نداشته باشه.
> با تشکر
> محسن


من از setup factry استفاده می کنم که واقعا عالی 
البته تعرف wise رو هم شنیدم اما خودم ندیدم  شعر شد!

----------


## Jamshid795

Pakage ویژوال بیسیک برای این کار مناسب است ولی اگر یک برنامه همه گیر مخوای از برنامه install Shild استفاده کن 
سری به اینجا بزن : http://www.jmsoft.persianblog.com

----------


## Ghadiri_S

az "InstVise" estefade kon , lotfan be man ham begin chetori farsi benevisam

----------


## A.Noor

کلید Scroll Lock  را فعال کنید

----------

